
Watch SpaceX’s reusable Grasshopper rocket hover to 1,066 feet and then land - kjhughes
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/07/06/grasshopper/
======
dakrisht
Really amazing thing to see. Especially given that Space X is private
enterprise with limited resources vs. the traditional government-funded space
programs we used to have. The latter part of that statement is a pretty
pathetic scenario, among countless other issues going on with our country at
the moment. Wish Musk the most success.

